# alcohol?



## eucg10 (Oct 25, 2004)

I've read that beer is bad for people with IBS. So I try to avoid it, but are there other alcoholic drinks that are bad for IBS? Or better question are there any alcholic drinks that aren't bad or don't trigger IBS symptoms? I'm not a big drinker or anything like that but when I go out if I ever want to have a drink I'd like to know what I should avoid or which drinks I should try. Thanks in advance.


----------



## evesedusn (Feb 1, 2005)

im pretty sure its any alchohal. ive heard you are supposed to avoid caffienated drinks too, anything from coffee to coke, so im pretty sure beer and any other kind of alchohal would trigger similar symptoms.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't drink often but when I do I don't have any problems with drinking. I usually just drink beer. I might have some discomfort that went along with how I felt all day. But nothing that makes me have to go home or to the bathroom. Then again, everyone is different. As for any other type of alcohol I'm not really a fan of the hard stuff anyways, so I stay away from it.


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, alcohol really does me in. It doesn't even matter how much I have! Now since my IBS has gotten to its worst, one drink and the next day I feel like I've had a dozen. Nausea and dirrehea like I've never had from any hangover. Now I feel like I can't even have a social drink, never mind whoop it up for a night. Oh well. Being DD saves me money in the end I guess


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

alcohol doesnt effect my IBS














but caffeine does







so no more tiruasum or cappucino - damnit my 2 fave things!!


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I read that alcohol kills the good bacteria in your intestine, and helps proliferate the bad bacteria. For me, this means more gas and more bad smelling gas.From a practical standpoint, I guess it is whatever you can get away with.


----------



## acimo (Sep 30, 2004)

alcohol seems to help my ibs, at least the anxiety part. i guess i have always been a heavy drinker. i was the typical party kid all throughout high school, and now i'm in college, and to be honest, the only time i feel good is when i'm drunk. no anxiety no feeling of an ibs attack... now that's when i'm drunk, the next morning is a different story. the next day i pay for it, sometimes worse than others. i'm trying to cut down on the drinks because i feel like i'm setting myself up to become an alcoholic. it's tough though, i'm a social person, i love to party, but i always feel so limited. damn this ibs ####, i hate it. it's been ruining my life for the past 3 yrs.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

personally, I wish I had never started drinking. I knew a couple people in college that never drank, and it is becoming obvious that these people are achieving more in life than me, even without the gas thing.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

you have to becareful with what the alcohol is made from and whether or not its part of your triggers, like most spirits are made with fruit extracts or wheat... rum maybe safest for us as its only sugar.... i dont drink now at all havent for 3years, im 20 and lead an active social life outt il all hours of the day and night and you can have as much fun plus waking up without a hang over is always good1 it all dpeends on how u bend to social pressures and the way you look at life







i used to drink fairly heavy by the way lol mmmm... rum on a saturday and friday hehe and now nothing, it can be done


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I go to a friend's house every Saturday night and play poker. I drink everytime we play. I haven't had any problems with alcohol. Generally I drink beer because I know my limit, but occassionally I will drink liquor. Neither one has ever caused an IBS attack. If anything, I just have the runs the next day and that is a good thing since I am IBS C. I think that it is going to be different for each individual person. Everyones make up is different and you never know how one thing is going to effect someone.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I drink probably more than most on here and i am genreally fine with it. I normally stick to white wine though.


----------



## ZoSo (Mar 10, 2005)

im pretty much the same as stillstanding. the only time im not worried about ibs is when im drinking. but the next day is no fun.







by the way, im a new member...what better way to introduce myself then in an alcohol thread.







im actually out of college (im 25), but since i live in a college town (ann arbor, mi), i can relate to a lot of the issues you guys talk about in this section of the bb.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I find alcohol relaxes me so much I don't get ibs attacks when drunk, and I stick to vodka to avoid additives like sorbitol. But I always get d the next day...


----------



## 15387 (Jun 16, 2006)

coke is what brings on my IBS, i drink alcohol occassionally and its gives me slight gas but nothing else


----------

